# Advice on purchasing a TV here



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

*Advice on purchasing a TV Please*

I am after a flat screen TV about 42" has anyone got any advice on which type to purchase. LCD or plasma HD ready.

i have recieved mixed reports and with HD not being here, I have also been told that after 32" that it is best to get plasma for the colour quality any advice would be greatly appreciated

I also plan to purchase a PS3 to link to my pc to play movies some of which are HD. 

thanks


----------



## adiwsusanto (Apr 1, 2009)

Do your own research. I did & I bought a 37" Samsung 6, a mid range LCD at a good prize (back then). Why 37? because anything bigger won;t fit my cabinet. I hook it up with an AV receiver which hooked up to my digital cable box, PS3, DVD, Karaoke, Multimedia Player.

Stick with LCD.


----------



## ComS (Mar 23, 2009)

Depends if you're planning on leaving it behind or not eventually or how long you are going to use it, there are some great forums such as avforums etc for this subject but IMO a half decent Panasonic or Pioneer HD-ready plasma (since its only for the PS3) should do the job - can get them at a fantastic price nowadays 

Picked up one at the store in Burjumun, if you are passing by the 150" plasma is definately worth drooling over.. one day


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

LCD will last longer then plasma, 

I have 42' samsung, which I have had for over a year now, great quality, never had a problem.

Get something with HDMI capability, - preferably 2 slots, as well as the usual W,R,Y,G,B ones.

So much to choose from ,the Toshiba light one is great as well, with LEDS around the back different colors, very nice at night time., LG SCARLETT is also very good.

Can never go wrong with Viera series Panasonic as well......


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

rosco, first off I am uploading that file now that you requested.
2nd, you will want to go with lcd as plasma tend to have burn-in problems. meaning that its just like a old monitor when you would leave it on with something on the screen it would burn that image into the screen and you could see that image forever. it will be a light burn in but you will see it and it will annoy you forever. lcd doesnt have that problem.
make sure you get a 1080p as you will thank me later with the ps3 playing games and watching blurays.
If you are putting the tv in a small room dont go over 42' as anything larger you kinda lose the effects of the 1080p. If it is a small room then go with something like 37'36' lcd 1080p it will be your best best.


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks for the advice, the store people are never really that helpful


----------



## Abacha (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm on the hunt as well after just arriving in Dubai, I have an XBOX 360, appreciate HD DVD movies and consider myself an average/greater than average TV watcher. Having done this search in the US previously (have a 50" Panasonic Plasma and 42" Samsung LCD) I comment as follows (all IMHO):
1. Pioneer, Panasonic and Samsung make the best flat screen TVs
2. Both Plasma and LCD sets are excellent, I personally like the LCD but that may be because it is newer, they are so close it doesn't matter. To me any of that burn-in stuff on plasmas is nonsense and shouldn't affect your decision, I put it down as scare-tactics from the LCD supporters as the first gen plasmas from several years ago did have supposed burn in issues that have since been rectified (IMHO).
3. 50" is a great thing to have but unless you have a very large room they are probably more than you need, 42" is an excellent big tv size, 37" is a good option as well but the price difference b/t 37" and 42" is pretty small (20%) compared to the difference between 42" and 50" (100%) so you may as well splurge as the 42" screen is more than 20% bigger than the 37" (which makes it a better value on a square inch basis.)
4. Full HD (1920 x ... or whatever) is a great thing to have but are much more expensive and unless price is no object are probably more than you need, even in the US you can't get full HD cable or satellite due to bandwidth limitations so it goes unused. I don't notice anything but jaw-dropping picture on my HD DVD movies or XBOX360 on either of my sets at home. 
4. prices go down every year and technologies improve so it makes sense not to overpay for the current best, suggest that it is better to buy a good one now and then with your savings buy other doo-dads like sound systems and your gaming console, perhaps upgrade next year if you need a 2nd tv to get that same today's best at half the price. 
5. I've been looking at the 42" Panasonics and 42" Samsungs, they are about AED 2,999 to 3,199 from what I've seen, works out to US$850 which is about or even less than what they go for back home, I'll buy the cheapest of these two when I pull the trigger.
6. I would rather pay 2,999 for a Panasonic/Samsung than 2,499 for a name that I'm not familiar with, I do think there are differences between the top tvs and the bottom ones, both in terms of picture quality and build quality.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

rosco said:


> thanks for the advice, the store people are never really that helpful


thats because they cant speak english. lol


----------



## Chips (Feb 27, 2009)

Think you'll be happy with whatever you get. I spent forever researching this and finally opted for a 40" Samsung LCD. Any of the Full HD 1080p will look the dogs doodas when hooked up to the PS3. I seem to recall hearing the Plasma produced better Blacks and thus better for watching movies (don't quote me on that).

A few of my mates have LCD/Plasma, Sony, Samsung, Philips etc and to be honest they are all pretty much the same whether watching sport, movies, playing games etc.

Look at prices and go with the best deal on offer whether LCD or Plasma.

Cheers


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah but Plasma burns! - the plasma wears out after a while.... not good for longevity


----------



## Chips (Feb 27, 2009)

marc said:


> yeah but Plasma burns! - the plasma wears out after a while.... not good for longevity


Agree, if logevity is what your after then the LCD wins hands down. Most Plazma TV's I've watched are less than 2years old, so difficult to comment on burn in from experience. I'd still buy one if I was only here for a few years and the deal was right.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

yayyyyyy thanks for the info bro


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

wow!! all that detail, i guess its a man's thing, if i went to the shop I would just buy anything that can play bluray...lol........


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

hey suey. whatcha duey?


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

bigdave said:


> hey suey. whatcha duey?


learning about TV's...lol.......... whatya duey??


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

thinking about you naked in my bed! duh


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

so u were thinking about me while writing about LDC's, plasmas, bluray and Ps3s ..lol..boy aint u good at multi-tasking....lol......


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

oh you bet i am... i can multi task better than anyone.. come over i will show you.. lol


----------

